# Please help me identify this Pierce Arrow Bicycle



## sergecycles (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello all. Thanks for including me in your forum. Been an avid cyclist my entire life. I was gifted this antique Pierce Arrow bike and would like to know the year of manufacture, make any other info and worth if sold. Searching the net, I have has come up very little info or similar pics to go off of. Is it an 1899? Any and all help is much appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello,
    Your bike is a Pierce--not Pierce Arrow. They only referred to their automobiles as "Pierce Arrow". Here is a thread that should tell you everything you want to know https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-bicycle-serial-numbers.71746/. Based on badge the bike was built 1895 or before but my guess is '94-5. There is a serial number list here as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## sergecycles (Mar 31, 2021)

this is AMAZING information. Thanks very much! I'll dive in tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice Pierce, thank you for sharing on The CABE.

I am thinking 1896 Pierce Model 16 if overall diameter of tires are 28". They also offered one with 26" overall tire diameters. Same frame design was offered 1897 Model 16 or Model 40 but per article at end of this post, Pierce went to a new name badge design for 1897. Here are some supporting references. I do not have a copy of 1896 Pierce catalog. Your name badge design was used 1896 per ads below. Would be good if you could post more detailed photos and dimensions to compare to catalog specifications. 1894 and 1895 Pierce Ladies frames were a different design than this one.

1896 Pierce Model 16:




September 26, 1895 - _The Bearings_




January 2, 1896 - _The Bearings_



















January 23, 1896 - The Bearings




May 1, 1896 - _The Wheel_







Look for serial number on front of frame just above fork like in this photo. Number should be between 15000-23000 +/- if 1896.




Model 16 from 1897 Pierce catalog:












Model 40 from 1897 Pierce catalog:
















December 11, 1896 - _The Wheel_


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2021)

The info Blue Streak provided is spot on. I did a cursory glance of the Pierce thread--which is why I said '94-5 which is obviously wrong. Your bike looks largely complete and correct except for the seat, missing the chain guard and part of the rear fender. Grips not correct, tires are replacements, and I can't tell on the pedals. V/r Shawn


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 1, 2021)

For comparison here is 1895 Pierce Ladies Model 7 with slightly different frame design. Ad below also says 1895 is the first year they called their top of the line bicycle _The Pierce_. Prior to 1895 they sold their bicycles using the Queen City name which they changed to only use on a juvenile line for 1895.

December 7, 1894 - _The Wheel_







January 4, 1895 - _The Wheel_


----------



## sergecycles (Apr 2, 2021)

Many thanks to all of you that have responded with a wealth of information and direction. I will continue to educate myself.
Do intend to sell it to fund other motorized 2 wheeled projects. Anyone have a ballpark idea of what it may be worth in its current condition as seen in pics with the few non-original and missing bits?
Thanks again all!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 13, 2021)

@piercer_99 interesting thread with lots of great info.


----------



## gben (May 26, 2021)

sergecycles said:


> . Anyone have a ballpark idea of what it may be worth in its current condition as seen in pics with the few non-original and missing bits?
> Thanks again all!!!




   This bike has a lot going against it. Women's bikes are unpopular, it is really rusty and pitted, and the pedals and seat that are missing are some of the hardest and most expensive pieces to source for TOC bicycles. I would not be surprised if someone bought it, swapped off the pedals and seat for the later junk that is on it,  then dumped it back on the market. Good luck with the sale. I would be surprised of you got any more for the bike than the head badge would sell for on Ebay, a few hundred dollars.


----------

